# needing jackets to apply plastisol



## mariehutch (Feb 5, 2008)

I am in need of jackets that I can use plastisol on.
Preferably 3 season or the lighter weight. Not winter.Unisex would be the best. Almost everything in the broder, sanmar and rivers end catalogs are either nylon , teflon coated or water repelent or wind resistant and I am hesitant about plastisol working on this type of fabric.
I need to find a supplier real fast. Any help would be great.
Marie


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

There are additives for nylon but I understand your hesitation if you haven't done it before, mistakes are expensive.


----------



## mariehutch (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I wuld be using the transfer express plastisol transfers that are of their goof proof formula .That is what I used on the shirts for the same business and now they want jackets with the same design. Mostly I am wondering about jackets that are listed as wind resistant , water repelant or such. I am wondering if anyone has had experience applying that type of transfer to such a fabric.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

It has been years since I printed or pressed jackets and at the time I was printing my own transfers. Have you asked Transfer Express about printing transfers for jackets?


----------



## mariehutch (Feb 5, 2008)

I did ask transfer express quite awhile back and did not get a very clear answer but I've been thinking about calling and asking again in the morning. They may know more by now. I may have to order an extra jacket in my size and experiment it's just that I am running out of time on getting this order done. It is for a local bar in a small town and if I don't get it right the entire town will hear about it very fast 
Marie


----------

